# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Perse eshte ndaluar kerkimi i avancuar?

## azhul16

Pershendetje. Dua te informohem rreth kerkimit te avancuar,pse eshte ndaluar dhe a ka ndonje ndryshim se shpejti?....ju faleminderit

----------


## Neteorm

Pershendetje, 

Uroj qe Albo ta rregulloj kete pjesen e kerkimit te avancuar, pasi formati i ketij forumi nuk ka me update dhe prandaj mund te kete sjelle keto probleme.

Uroj te zgjidhet sa me shpejt nga Albo.

----------


## driniluka

mjerisht forumi eshte lene shume pasdore jo vetem nga moderimi por edhe nga perditesimet. gje qe e rrezikon shume qendrimin online

----------


## Kryeplaku

Edhe une e kam kete problem. Dua te kerkoj postimet e mia te vjetra ose postimet e ndonje anetari tjeter dhe thote qe kerkimi nuk mund te behet.


Ndonje zgjidhje?

----------


## Albo

Provojeni tani. Duhet te punoje pa problem.

Albo

----------

*angmokio* (10-08-2020),Kryeplaku (29-06-2020)

----------


## driniluka

Mua opsioni i kerkimit nuk me shfaqet fare.

----------

